# viewing plated desserts?



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never come across a site online that showed alot of plated desserts. Have any of you found a site that had alot? 

Thanks!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If you are looking for something specific Wendy, Try the image option in Google. I've found lots of images that way.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

A member here has a bunch of pix, I think it's Pastry-chef-Dennis or something. I think he's from Australia.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You should check out Tish Boyle's books:

A Modernist View of Plated Desserts (Grand Finales)

Grand Finales: A Neoclassic View of Plated Desserts

Grand Finales: The Art of the Plated Dessert

You can look into the books at amazon, maybe it will give you some ideas.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I do have all those books Isa, they are really cool. I remember dennis posting some, I'll have to search for those.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Try this, not much on it, but his book is awesome.

http://www.chefbo.com/


----------



## mlaiskonis (Aug 27, 2002)

Recent work from Spain


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice site Mlaiskonis....beautiful work. Thanks for the info.!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Which one of Tish Boyle's book do you prefer Wendy?


Have you seen her new book The Good Cookie?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I did see her new book over th weekend, had it in my hands...thought about buying it.......(but I really really sinned yesterday, I bought Bellouets new book on tarts, I'm so excited)


I think I have all of T. Bolyes books....I think I use "A Modernist View Of Plated Desserts" slightly more then the rest. I steal components from all of her books. Sometimes the presentation isn't something I can realistly do at work and I'm looking for recipes....then sometimes the presentation is only thing I'm looking for from her books.

The only book I'm not that crazy about is her Diner Dessert book. I make a couple items from it, they were stickly average to below average in flavor.

Which book do you like Isa? Why?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Chocolate Passion was given to me a few years ago. I haven’t used it that much except for some of the candy recipes and a few of the small desserts. I am hoping this year I will be able to try more of her filled chocolates.


I went out for the first time in a few weeks today. I ended up at the bookstore and once I saw Tish Boyle’s new book, The Good Cookie, I couldn’t put it down. A really nice selection of cookies. There are even miniature desserts in this book. I can’t wait to start baking.

I’m curious about her plated dessert cause no store in my area have them in stock. They are a bit pricey here, all over 60$ and I’m wondering if it’s worth it.

Have you ever seen Sweet Seasons? It’s another plated desserts book, it came out about a year ago.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, her books are pricey here too. But they ones you speak of Moderist desserts and Grand Finales are all other peoples work, Tons and tons of recipes and ideas. I didn't think much of them when I first bought them years ago, I thought they were un-realistic. But as I progress in experience I find I use them more and more.

I think I own sweet seasons, it's at work.


----------



## blackx (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Plated desserts are a big obsession for me recently as they are one of the only aspects of pastry that the company I work for doesn't really do. To be honest I noticed some of the titles suggested seem to have been published in the late nineties which isn't exactly current. The current style of plated desserts has definately changed since then.

For books that cover plated desserts I have two that I would suggest.

Elements of dessert by Francisco Migoya

Imperfection in Perfection by Janice Wong

If you just want to look at photos online however StarChef.com is a great resource

hope this helped!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=plated desserts&rs=ac&len=15

A great site to see just about everything you could think of but you may have to search a bit as not everyone uses the same target wording.

Also a lot of chaff with the wheat but I have found quite a few brilliant ideas.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

um, this thread is from 2002, almost _eleven years ago_... with _so_ much on the Wide Wide Web ...

digital cameras, social media sites, search engines, Smart devices ...

I counted no less ten three _entire networks _on television devoted just to food, in the USA that is ...

I rarely even pick up a book for anything anymore, it's all at your fingertips on a keyboard, anytime of day or night.

This also, I feel anyway, has created some monsters out there in the world

who think that they are the next "food network star"

and will make a bundle of money pretending to be a chef.

In contrast, folks wanting to share in everything food, such as all of the good people here at Chef Talk,

I feel, have helped to enlighten many pros as well as non-pros around the world!

** btw, BlackX, you might want to check out the Galleries here at Chef Talk as well as on Face Book and Pinterest, I think we all ROCK IT!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I almost never check OP dates if there is a recent comment tossing the thread back into the pool...so my bad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

no, no girl, this just made me REALLY think how much life has changed in this span of a short period of time, eh?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely.

A lot has happened since I was born (ummm 1990? 91?)

;-)

mimi

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

I love root beer.

Really!

There is this place in DT (NOT the Riverwalk) San Antonio.

A 4-5th generation M&P OOM PA PA place that has polka bands on Saturdays.

Cold deli plates and homemade root beer.

Gotta get home for a visit.

m.


----------

